# Wann Datenbank überladen?



## sqll (3. Jun 2008)

Hi

Wie groß kann eine SQL Datenbank werden (in MB oder Einträgen) bevor sie merklich langsamer wird?


MfG


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Jun 2008)

Die Frage interessiert mich auch. Ich hab sie mal einem DB-Profi aus dem Byte-Welt-Forum gestellt. Er meinte, dass die Performance u.a. stark vom DBMS abhängt. Bei sauber angelegten MySQL-DBs würde man bereits leichten Perfomance-Abfall ab 500.000 Einträge je Tabelle bemerken können. An 700.000 bis etwa 1.000.000 Einträge je Tabelle wären die Performance-Unterschiede dann aber spürbar.


----------



## tfa (3. Jun 2008)

So allgemein ist die Frage ziemlich sinnlos. Das hängt von 1000 Faktoren ab. Welche Hardware? Wieviel Speicher? Wie groß sind die Einträge in der Tabelle? Wie sehen die Queries aus? Dynamisches SQL oder Prepared Statements? Gibt es Indizes und sind die sinnvoll eingerichtet? Welche Table-Engine bei MySQL? usw. usw.


----------



## ARadauer (4. Jun 2008)

Wichtig ist auch, wie deine select querys aussehen, wenn du 30 joins und 50 bedingungen in der where klausel drinnen hast wirds problematisch.

ich hatte mal eine mysql tabelle mit 2,5 mio einträgen, 1 GB ram, zugriff über einen primary key -> schnell wie der wind

dagegen hab ich hier in der arbeit oracle instanzen mit 25 gb ram, 100.000 einträge und muss mit 2-3 seitige db abfragen drauf zugreifen -> gähhhhn


----------



## tuxedo (4. Jun 2008)

Anmerkung am Rande: Das Board hier nennt sich "Netzwerkprogrammierung". Die Frage hätte wohl besser in "Datenbankprogrammierung" gepasst.

Aber um auch was zum Thema beizusteuern:

Ich hab einen MMORPG Gameserver laufen der im BackEnd eine MySQL DB benutzt. Anfangs hatte die DB nur wenige tausend Einträge und etwa 60MB größe.

Mittlerweile hab ich allein in der MMORPG DB etwa 4,3 Millionen Einträge und rund 580MB Größe. Server ist ein AMD XP2000+ mit 2GB RAM und einem 80GB gespiegeltem Hardware-RAID. 

Von der DB Performance her würd ich sagen, seh ich keinen merklichen Unterschied. 

Ich hab nebenher aber auch noch 14 DB gestütze Webseiten und ein vhosts-System das komplett in der DB abgebildet wird (Accounts, Mailaccounts, FTP, Accounts und und und). Das ganze ist ausgebreitet auf mittlerweile 40 einzelne Datenbanken. Das System kriegt im Schnitt rund 65 Abfragen pro Sekunde rein. Ob das besonders viel ist weiß ich nicht. Aber über Performanceschwierigkeiten kann ich nicht klagen. Läuft alles angenehm schnell, wie am ersten Tag.

- Alex


_Edit von L-ectron-X: War mir wohl keinem aufgefallen, hab das aber nun korrigiert._


----------



## Guest (4. Jun 2008)

wohw.... im neuen SubForum tut sich ja gar nix mehr hier...

Aber thx @ alex08
Danke für die Zahlen


----------



## tuxedo (4. Jun 2008)

Wenn ich mit ARadauer's DB Daten so ansehe, dann glaube ich dass er vielleicht repräsentativere Daten oder mehr Details liefern kann was "Geschwindigkeit" angeht. 

Ich kann dir nur sagen: Die Webseiten reagieren gewohnt schnell und das MMORPG läuft recht gut. Die "Lags" die da auftreten sind auf  den CPU und RAM Ressourcen-Hunger der MMORPG-Serveranwendung zurückzuführen. 

- Alex


----------



## Guest (5. Jun 2008)

Hat sonst noch wer vergleichsdaten?


----------



## Niki (5. Jun 2008)

Was für ein MMORPG ist das? Ist es mit Grafik oder Text basiert? Ich hab während meiner HTL Zeit ein Text basiertes mud gespielt, welches leider nicht mehr betrieben wird und suche seit langem nach einer Alternative.


----------



## Guest (5. Jun 2008)

3D MMORPG oder Browsergame?


----------



## Giftstachel (5. Jun 2008)

Also was die leistung angeht, hab ich hier eventuell was gefunden, was sich für mich schlüssig anhört.

hier:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/innodb-tuning.html

und hier:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/table-size.html


----------



## tuxedo (5. Jun 2008)

Ist ein bekanntes 3D MMORPG. Hab zu spitzenzeiten etwa 100..150 Spieler drauf. Tagesschnitt liegt bei etwa 40 gleichzeitigen Spielern (also Nacht etc. mit einberechnet).


----------



## Guest (5. Jun 2008)

Kannst einen Link dazu posten?


----------



## tuxedo (5. Jun 2008)

Schick mir ne PM.

*back to topic*

- Alex


----------



## Guest (5. Jun 2008)

Geht nicht, ich bin gast

Was spricht dagegen dass du ihn hier postest?


----------



## tuxedo (6. Jun 2008)

Was spricht denn gegen eine Registrierung?

Hier geht's um große Datenbanken mit Java, und nicht um MMORPGs. *back to topic*

- Alex


----------

